# The Start of Something Very Special!!



## Miss Redknob

Hi ladies :wave:

Thought it was about time to start my IVF/ICSI/PGD journal as I started taking the BCP on the 24th July. I am scheduled for egg collection on the 21st September and will start my Syneral Spray on the 24th August.

Here is some info about DH and I;

- Me 29 and DH 29
- Together since November 2002, married since 31st October 2009
- DH has a Chromosome Balanced Translocation of 14 & 15
- I have Coeliac's Disease
- We have lost 8 angels

DH and I are going through IVF Australia at Kogarah and are seeing Prof Michael Chapman, he is wonderful and the nurses are really nice. We went to the clinic on Friday as I needed to collect my Syneral Spray and sign the last of the paperwork. We are due back at the clinic on the 5th September (my birthday) for my first blood test and to hand over our money :happydance:

I am starting to feel nervous but excited at the sametime :haha:

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/NjZJp10.png

https://davm.daisypath.com/9Ks8p10.png​


----------



## Donna210369

sorry for all your losses and wishing you so much good luck for your ivf xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Donna :)

I have seen you on other threads, I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: Are you still TTC?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:howdy: Come over to stalk!


----------



## mouse_chicky

:ninja:

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :)


----------



## Rosie06

wishing you lots of luck hun! x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Good Luck :D

I really hope this is it for you 
xxxxx


----------



## teapot

Wishing you luck :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks ladies :)

Wishing you lots of luck this month teapot :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

:ninja::ninja:


yay for new journal! :D


So exited for you!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks V :dance:


----------



## Eternity

Good luck on your new journey!!:flower:


----------



## airotciv

Best of luck, keeping my fingers crossed and praying it works for you :) xxx


----------



## aintlifegrand

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Andielina

:ninja: Can't wait! So excited for you!! That beautiful forever baby will yours before you know it. :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well CD 8 tomorrow and AF is still hanging around :shrug: POQ already!!! Lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay! So excited to see your new journal. Good luck honey!!! :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well CD12 and AF is still HERE!!! I had acupuncture yesterday for the 2nd time and the girl did some points to stop the bleed, really hope it works.

It's my niece's first birthday today and cant wait to go to her party, I have bought her the cutest little pettiskirt, top, lace leggings and head band. Also had to get her a crazy little tikes car

This is the Pettiskirt
(https://zarianna.com.au/item_233/Lilac-Sorbet-Pettiskirt.htm) 

And this is the Car
https://www.toysrus.com.au/ride-ons...pe-30th-anniversary-pink/w1/i1197016_1181232/)


----------



## hakunamatata

Ohh adorable!!! She will love the presents.

Hope the acupuncture helps :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Oh that is adorable! 

Love the new journal! 

Good luck!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well the party was a blast and she looked so cute in her little outfit. She was a bit unsure of the car at first, but by the end of the day we were pushing her around in it and she was laughing her head off.


----------



## vaniilla

yay for party going well :D


----------



## Rosie06

o my word that outfit is sooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well CD15 and the bleeding is still hanging around, but the nurses have reassured me that it is perfectly normal!!


----------



## trgirl308

Wow.. maybe normal but still pretty annoying. Hope it goes away soon. :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the bleeding stops soon hun :hugs: my last af was 14 days long so I know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

CD19 and still spotting :( I don't know how I am not anaemic??

Having a cleaning day today as DH is at work, then once done off for my swim :)


----------



## trgirl308

Wow.. I'm sorry you are still going through this. At least you sound pretty positive! Hope you have a good swim!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks TR had a great swim did 3kms today.

Looks like the bleeding has finally stopped, CD20 :dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Fx it really has! :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Spoke too soon, started again this afternoon really really light though, so maybe it is coming to an end :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry the dang bleeding is outstaying its welcome. It needs to hit the road!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Just over a month to your egg collection. It will be here before you know it! :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the light bleeding has gone today :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls, but the bleeding is still hanging around :(

Been feeling really nervous the last couple of days, just want it to all start :)

Only 10days til I start sniffing my spray :dance:


----------



## trgirl308

yay for sniffing! What spray is this?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Syneral, to stop me from Oing :)


----------



## vaniilla

10 days will come around before you know it! :flower: that's really interesting, I'm going to have to google that stuff now :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

:rofl: The only bad thing is it can give you bad headaches and a sore throat :(


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the side affects aren't too strong :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

not long now 10 days will fly! i had to do injections to down reg! hope the side effects dont bother you to much x


----------



## Miss Redknob

I will be doing injections as well, start them around the 8th Sep :)


----------



## Andielina

Hooray for progress!! :happydance: 

I have a feeling September will bring good news for both of us! :flower: I hope the side effects of the spray don't bother you and everything continues to move along nicely! (except the bleeding- go away stupid :witch:!!!!)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :)


----------



## trgirl308

I get the headaches... but sore throat seems really random, especially since you don't swallow the medication... but that's why I'm not doctor!

Hope it works quickly for you!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I was thinking the same about the sore throat, but the nurses said it is because you have to tilt your head back and let it run down the back of your throat..It's weird that a nasal spray stops you Oing :haha:

Did I mention I HATE the BCP!!!! CD23 and still bleeding :growlmad:


----------



## vaniilla

that's no fun at all! I really hope the bleeding goes away asap for you :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Spoke with my nurse again today and said that it is breakthrough bleeding. Have to call her again Monday if it is still there..

It is just annoying cause DH and I should be enjoying a normal :sex: life before our protocol :(


----------



## vaniilla

hopefully it'll go away asap so you and dh get some couple time :hugs: this cycle af lasted 15 days for me and it drove me nuts I can't imagine what it would be like for 23 :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Man that blows.. I hope it goes away soon.... like NOW!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :hugs: Poor DH is going nuts :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

CD23 & still bleeding! Wow that's hard :hugs: Hope it goes away and you get some fun time soon!! :sex:


----------



## Miss Redknob

8days til I start sniffing!! I can't believe how fast it is going :o

DH asked me a couple of nights ago is there anything vits he needs to take, so he is going to start Menevit next week for the month leading up to collection :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

UPDATE!! Still bleeding but I think it it coming to an end. Didn't call the nurse on Monday cause I thought the bleeding was going to stop but didn't, so I have called her today and just waiting for her to call me back.

Not much has been happening just working, doing a 14 day stint atm so I can have more days off in the next fortnight as I am taking a month off for IVF. Start my holidays on 10th Sep and don't return to work til the 8th Oct, but if our IVF cycle is successfull I will be taking another week off and return to work on the 15th Oct.

Start sniffing in 2 days :dance:
Finish BCP in 9 days :dance:

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Sending everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

everything is starting to come together, only 2 days to go!!! I hope the nurse gets back to you really soon and is able to put your mind at ease, I really hope it does end soon :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

That is great news! You'll enjoy the time off to relax and heal and implant that baby nice and snug!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:happydance: oh yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah! :yipee:


----------



## Miss Redknob

The nurse got back to me and reassured me it is normal :)

Starting to get really nervous and just hope the first cycle works.


----------



## vaniilla

Glad to hear the nurse got back to you :hugs: I'm really confident it will work for you :dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks V :hugs: it is just so expensive and just don't want to have to keep going through the disappointment :(


----------



## vaniilla

I know what you mean but don't worry, this will be it for you :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks V :) Just worried about so many things as I am young and in the high risk category for OHSS, but I am keeping everything crossed for a smooth cycle!!


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Rosie06

great news!!! Remember think positive and take it one step at a time! have everything crossed for you x


----------



## vaniilla

Miss Redknob said:


> Thanks V :) Just worried about so many things as I am young and in the high risk category for OHSS, but I am keeping everything crossed for a smooth cycle!!

don't worry about OHSS, it's not that bad if you get it as serious complications are rare and occur when there is no monitoring, you'll be getting monitored and the scans will tell them what's going on with your ovaries to make sure that if OHSS is suspected they ease off on the dosage until it resolves itself, see your age as a positive, it makes the chances of success much much higher :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thankd Rosie :)

I know V, I think it the BCP that is making me crazy I have never felt so unsure about things as I am a very positve person. I have been crying for no reason and just worrying. Luckily my nurse reassured me and told me it was the BCP :)

Stay positive!!! Stay positive!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Day 1 of the Syneral Spray. Kind of weird and my nose was burning for about an hour. The taste is also pretty gross, but all for a good cause :)


----------



## vaniilla

sorry about the side affects, but I'm with you on that one, it's worth it! :flower: the ticker is down to 4 weeks! :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know I can't believe how fast it is coming around now :dance: starting to get excited.

Got a bad headache yesterday afternoon, but my acupuncturist fixed that up for me :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

The spotting is coming to an end :dance::dance: I think it is because of the nasal spray :happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

lol... whatever works! Really hope this is it for af!


----------



## vaniilla

yay for spotting coming to an end :dance:


----------



## Andielina

Woo hoo! Bout time!! Dh will be happy!! :sex: :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay :sex: hope I remember, pretty sure it is like remembering how to ride a bike :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well DH and I were able to DTD tonight :wohoo:


----------



## Andielina

Woo hoo!!! Bow chicka wow wow! :haha:

:yipee: and so long :witch:!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

AF is going to be showing her ugly face this weekend sometime, once I stop the BCP :rofl: Hopefully it will be a light one :)


----------



## trgirl308

light one... I just hope it is a shorter one!

And yes... sorta like riding a bike, except you do even less work.. lol


----------



## vaniilla

I never learned how to ride a bike :blush:

I hope af comes and goes asap!!! :flower: your ticker is nearly down to 2 weeks! :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well I was lucky enough to only have AF for 3 days :dance: Had my first lot of bloods done today which all came back good and have been given my injections, starting on 150mg of Puregon :)


----------



## vaniilla

glad to hear the blood results came back good and af disappeared quickly :dance: good luck with the injections :flower:


----------



## trgirl308

yay 3 days... that is much better! Congrats on the blood work, let the journey begin!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Happy birthday! Meant to say it earlier when it was still your birthday in Australia but it still is here in the UK! :flower:


----------



## Andielina

It's still your birthday in the USA! So happy late birthday!! :cake:

Hope it was the best yet! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## vaniilla

the ticker is nearly down to 1 week!!!! :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know V!!! We are getting so excited..hope you are I can be bump buddies :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck! Maybe we can all be bump buddies. ;)


----------



## trgirl308

Well I guess regardless of time zone it is no longer your birthday... but I still wish you a happy birthday, hope you had a great day!


----------



## Miss Redknob

2 weeks :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry I haven't updated :) Well I have started my injections and they hurt like a *beep*!!, but at least the headaches are starting to subside :) I am now off work for 4 weeks so I go back on the 8th Oct :dance: My ovaries are starting to hurt so think the drugs are working :wohoo:


----------



## vaniilla

you go back on my birthday :haha: yay for 4 weeks off :dance: how many injections do you have to have? :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am stimming for 12 days, so 12 lol. My acupuncturist thinks I am going to over stim and get OHSS cause of my age and the dose they put me on. It wouldn't bother me to over stim though cause they will get more eggies :)

If your birthday is the 8th then it will come around quick, cause I am on holidays lol


----------



## trgirl308

Yay for having the month off! Not so yay for the pain... but it will all be worth it! Can't wait to hear how many eggies they get. How many are you planning to have put back in?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Here in Australia if you are under the age of 35 (I'm 29) they will only put 1 in as they try and reduce the risk of multiples as you are then classed as high risk.


----------



## trgirl308

Interesting... but then I guess you will have the rest as frosties anyways?


----------



## vaniilla

I would be tempted to ask for 2 to be put in but that's because I love the idea of twins :blush: hopefully the 12 days will whizz past, will you have to take anything else after the injections? :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

We are freezing any left over embryos.

I did ask if we could have 2 put back in but my Dr said no as I am already classed as high risk due to my history. But on the other hand they did tell us that the PGD part of our cycle carries a 4%-24% chance of twins. DH and I would love twins :)

I think after ER I have to take progesterone pesseries..

DH and I also decided to book a hotel for the night prior to ER as we live just short of 2hrs away from the clinic. The hotel is only 10mins away from the day surgery. DH also said he will do his thing there instead of at the day surgery :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

So even though they are fertilizing the eggs outside of the womb there is still a chance that the egg splits during implantation and you get twins? Am I understanding that correctly...?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yep!! :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

stalking!!! hehe =)


----------



## vaniilla

I don't blame him for wanting to do it there and not at the place :haha: those chances for twins are pretty good! :flower: it's almost under a week!!!! :dance::dance:


----------



## vaniilla

6 days to go!!! :)


----------



## Rosie06

hows things going are you feeling ok with the injections x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hey girls sorry I haven't been on my FIL was in a car accident and they have found that he has Chrinic Renal Failure :( my DH and I had to drive 7hrs to get to him.

Got my bloods done and I have been out up to 300iu now, so doubled, hope the drugs works :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

So sorry to hear about your FIL honey :hugs:
Really hope the drugs work :thumbup: FXd!


----------



## Rosie06

sorry to hre about your fil 

fx for the drugs working hun


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry about your fil. :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm really sorry to hear about your FIL :hugs: I hope he gets well soon :hugs:

try not to worry, I'm sure the drugs will work :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks lovelys :hugs: we are hoping to get him to move near us as the doctors have told us that he is going to need dialysis 3 times a week for the rest of his life :(


----------



## almosthere

:hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

That is rough, I have a client that is going through that. Your fil is lucky to have you to take care of him.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: I agree with trgirl, at least he has you guys :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Any news? :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

On the way home now. We saw the doctor as we were leaving and FIL has to have dialysis 3 times a week for 5hrs as both of his kidneys are dead :( We are going to have him move in with us next week when they release him from hospital and we are going to organise a dialysis machine at home which the hospital provide for free, and I will do it at home for him :)


----------



## trgirl308

Oh wow, that is quite a development. It is really great that they provide it for free... I don't think you can do that here. Do you have to have any particular training to use it? I'm glad that that worked out. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

You are a wonderful caretaker, what a fortunate FIL to have you in his life! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

At least there's some hope :hugs: and it's really great of you to be so selfless especially while you're trying with the drugs :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for all your kind words girls really means alot :hugs:

Well had my ultrasound and I am in good shape Left Overy is showing 10 follies and the Right Overy is showing 8, and they are ranging from 10.5mm to 15.5mm :wohoo:


----------



## trgirl308

That's great news, congrats!


----------



## Rosie06

Miss Redknob said:


> Thanks for all your kind words girls really means alot :hugs:
> 
> Well had my ultrasound and I am in good shape Left Overy is showing 10 follies and the Right Overy is showing 8, and they are ranging from 10.5mm to 15.5mm :wohoo:

thats great!!! wont be long now till EC x


----------



## vaniilla

That's fab news!!!! Only 4 days to goooooooooooo! :dance::dance::dust:


----------



## almosthere

miss that is fantasic-that is a good number of follies and they are almost there-grow follies grow!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well only 3 days to go now, getting really nervous but in a good way :)

I look like I am about 6 months pregnant :haha: It is worse at night. DH came home last night and took one look at me and laughed at how big I had gotten over night. Then he rubbed my belly and said "grow eggs grow" I couldn't stop laughing :rofl:

Can't wait til Thursday night spending the night in a 5 star hotel :dance:


----------



## vaniilla

:rofl: at your DH, that's so cute :flower: Sounds like you'll have a fun Thursday! 3 days to go!!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## nqhappy1

Don't laugh at us DH's too much ladies! :) And good luck!

N.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well got my trigger, all good to go for Friday :dance:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm so exited for you :dance::dance: Bring on Friday!


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! 2 days away!


----------



## Rosie06

Good luck for friday fx for lots of eggies!!!!


----------



## Andielina

Good luck Friday!!! :hugs:

Ecstatic for you!! :yipee:


----------



## almosthere

soooo exciting!!!! You will be pupo before you know it!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Andielina said:


> Ecstatic for you!! :yipee:

Egg-static :haha: Sorry, I'll get my coat...


----------



## Andielina

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Andielina said:
> 
> 
> Ecstatic for you!! :yipee:
> 
> Egg-static :haha: Sorry, I'll get my coat...Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck miss red knob!


----------



## almosthere

GL tomorrow, yippee!!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

:happydance: Good luck!


----------



## Miss Redknob

All done got 18 eggies :yipee: will update when the scientists call :)


----------



## vaniilla

yaayyy :dance:


----------



## almosthere

WOW! 18 is a GREAT number....FX they are all going to fert!!!! I think the norm is 70%fert not surte if this is with icsi or just ivf in general! Can't wait to hear your report!


----------



## Rosie06

WOW 18 eggs!!!! thats amazing! x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Forgot to update 11 were mature and suitable for ICSI will get the fertilization report this morning :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:happydance::bunny::yipee:


----------



## MoBaby

yay!!!!!!!:)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just got a call and 6 fertilized :dance: they will be biopsied on Monday to check for abnormalities. So Monday they will update us..


----------



## vaniilla

That's great news hun :dance: hopefully all 6 will be okay :hugs::dust:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Brilliant!


----------



## almosthere

woohoo 6 is great!!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Wow that is great news! Congrats!!!! Can't wait to hear the next report!


----------



## Rosie06

WOOP great news! look forward to the news on mondy x


----------



## Miss Redknob

So had our ET yesterday and all went well :dance:

We ended up with 4 of the 6 being biopsied and 2 of them came back with normal chromosomes and graded 5AA :) the other 2 were no good. So we have one on board and one :cold: for later :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

So you could be pregnant! :happydance: I have everything crossed for you lovely, even my eyes! :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yep I am PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise :haha:)


----------



## kitty2385

oh wow so exciting!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

you *are *pregnant as far as I'm concerned :hugs: I can't wait until you test :dance::dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Omg! Congrats! So when is your test date?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Bloods are the 8th Oct, but I have been testing daily to makes sure the trigger is out.


----------



## trgirl308

You have been testing daily? So you already started testing? I can't imagine you are getting positives at this point...


----------



## almosthere

congrats on being PUPO woohoo!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

The trigger is out, did a FRER this morning and it was negative :dance: Think I will test at 9dpo cause that is when I have got positives before :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Here is a photo of our little embryo. The embryo is the one on the right and the left is the shell where it is hatching from :)

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/IMG_1027.jpg


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Wow! What an amazing picture!


----------



## vaniilla

that is an amazing photo! :flower:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay for passing the trigger!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got a bit of pressure in my abdomen this morning, hope this is a good sign!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

FXd!


----------



## almosthere

wow so it the blast already hatched?! My photo kind of stunk....the quality I mean-yours is incredible!! FX!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yep and my :cold: is the same :)


----------



## almosthere

yay for a frostie!! I got 2, so we are close in frostie number, but none of my blasts hatched, the one I am preggo from was right about to hatch though!


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's awesome, gives me hope :)


----------



## Andielina

You should have lots of hope!! :hugs: You deserve it girl and I can't wait for your sticky bfp!!! Hopefully we can all be bump buddies. :happydance: 2nd crop of acorns here we come!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Andielina said:


> 2nd crop of acorns here we come!

Yes they are!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Good luck girls! :thumbup:


----------



## kitty2385

wow amazing pic! xx


----------



## trgirl308

Can you explain what the trigger is exactly?


----------



## MoBaby

Amazing blast! It's amazing we can see our babies do early...


----------



## Miss Redknob

The trigger is a shot of HCG to make your body ovulate and to give the eggs that little extra boost to mature before ER

So sorry about your chemical Mobaby :hugs:


----------



## bartlettpear

Hey :wave: I followed your last pregnancy journal and I hadnt subscribed to this one? Anyways, I am here now and just got caught up. What an exciting time for you!!


----------



## bartlettpear

Miss Redknob said:


> So had our ET yesterday and all went well :dance:
> 
> We ended up with 4 of the 6 being biopsied and 2 of them came back with normal chromosomes and graded 5AA :) the other 2 were no good. So we have one on board and one :cold: for later :)

Science is amazing, it is SO cool that they can do this, I cant wait for your pregnancy test.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just got some bad news about my FIL, he is being sent to Sydney ( he lives 7hrs north of Sydney) to have a Triple Bypass :( DH and I are worried that he won't make it through the surgery due to his age (72) and the fact that his kidneys are dead and his lungs have severe emphysema (stopped smoking 30yrs ago). Can things get any worse??


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear that. I hope he pulls through. Keep up posted. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

oh I am so sorry to hear this...keeping him in my prayers!!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm really sorry hun, I hope he pulls through the surgery :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:hugs: Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :)


----------



## kitty2385

:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Miss i am so excited for your beta-or will you be testing before hand??? Remind me of your OTD?!


----------



## Miss Redknob

8th Oct. I did a test this morning 6dp5dt and neg!! Hoping it is just early still :)


----------



## trgirl308

That is a little early... try to hold out till Friday at least. lol


----------



## almosthere

yes still early!!!


----------



## vaniilla

that is really, too early still :dust: bring on the weekend bfp! :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Cannot believe i only just realised/noticed this journal! So excited for you hun fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Did another test this morning 8dp5dt (13dpo) and :bfn: I am so upset that is hasn't worked :cry:


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: It is still early, hold out until your beta. And you never know it could be your urine, I only tested positive pretty late and with smu, not fmu... so you are still pupo! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I just know it hasn't worked cause I don't have any symptoms :(


----------



## MoBaby

:( :hugs:


----------



## Andielina

I have no symptoms right now but still _might_ be preggo! You NEVER know! I took a test yesterday (13dpo) and it was a big ole :bfn: I'm still holding out hope! My best friend was so discouraged because she took a test at 12dpo and 14 dpo and both were negative... then about 4 days later got her positive. She now has a sweet newborn, healthy son. Same thing with trgirl!

Hang in there!! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am hoping there is still a glimmer of hope but its so hard :(


----------



## Andielina

It is hard, especially with your journey but my fingers are crossed and I'm praying for the best!!! Take it one day and one step at a time. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

MoBaby are planning on doing an FET soon?


----------



## MoBaby

Scheduled nov 12.. Provided i ovulate by oct 16!! I should but we all know how our bodies go on the fritz when we need something!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah I am hoping that I can do my FET in Nov as well :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay! Cycle buddies (unfortunately) but glad to have someone going through it with me :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

You're not out yet! Fingers crossed. :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sounds like a plan Mo :)


----------



## trgirl308

I didn't have any symptoms until about 6 weeks... and while ttc I had every symptom possible, but not the month I was actually pregnant... so.... :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Having my beta tomorrow instead of Monday :)


----------



## babynewbie

Yay! I was still getting negatives at 13/14/15dpo! Didn't get my BFP until 17dpo! You are definitely still in with a chance :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks baby :) Had a good cry this morning followed by a nice cup of coffee (haven't had one in 4 weeks) Hope my beta tells me something different tomorrow :)


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the beta results give good news tomorrow :dust::dust:


----------



## Rosie06

try not to worry to much i never got any symtoms what so ever with my ivf cycle infact i had more pregnancy symptoms when we were ttc and i wasnt pregnany :dohh: fingers crossed for you for your beta 2moro x


----------



## Andielina

You're still pupo!

:hugs: looking forward to the results of the beta!


----------



## trgirl308

:dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

How have I not been stalking you? Bad MM! :hugs: Good luck honey!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

How long have we got until you get a result?!


----------



## Miss Redknob

It's 6am here, bloods are at 10 and then they normally call around 2-3 with the results.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Okay! You should have your results by the time I'm kicked awake :lol: 6am (UK time!), here we come :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

hmmm... its just around 510 here in us (eastern time).... whats the time difference lol!! Think that makes it around 8am there..... so 2 more hours until beta then a few hours to wait... looks like I ll have to check in am :) GL!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

It's 7:45am leaving in about an hour :)


----------



## almosthere

eeeeek i bet your preggo.....can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Blood test done!! Now the wait :coffee:


----------



## almosthere

yippee!! I am dying to know the news but it is 8:30 here, so will find out tomorrow!!! GLLLLL


----------



## Andielina

:coffee:


----------



## bartlettpear

:coffee:

@Andelina :coffee: for your test too!


----------



## MoBaby

Waiting!lol :) fx for you!


----------



## Miss Redknob

1pm should call in the next hour or two :coffee:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Waiting...


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got the call a big fat negative :( I am ok with it now and looking towards our FET cycle in Nov :)

Thank you for all you support :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that. 

What is an FET cycle? Are they putting the frostie in?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Oh sorry hun :hugs: On to the next! And November isn't far away :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Should get AF in the next couple of days and then I will start it with the next period, so a month break.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm really sorry hun :hugs: take the month break as time for you to only concentrate on what makes you happy and takes your mind off things, Come November you'll be able to get started with new motivation :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah an FET ( frozen embryo transfer )

To make it even better AF came tonight :dance: means FET is just around the corner :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Never thought I'd say this, but hurrah for the :witch: :rofl:
:dust: for your FET


----------



## kitty2385

:hugs: :dust: xx


----------



## babynewbie

I have everything crossed for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for all your support girls really means alot :)


----------



## MoBaby

:hugs:


----------



## Andielina

:hugs: onward and upward!!


----------



## trgirl308

The next month will go by so quickly!


----------



## almosthere

So sorry this round did not work out, but on to the next! I have heard GREAT things about FET!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

I'm sorry to hear this cycle didn't work out. :hugs: But you have such a great attitude, I truly admire that!! Lots of luck for November! :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I was talking to my neighbour (she's a nurse) across the road yesterday, and she thinks it didn't work as they took me off my low dose aspirin?? I was put on it by my OB last year (Aug) and then when it came time TTC in Nov 11 I fell pregnant and carried till 10 weeks, then again in Feb 12 carried till 9weeks. Here I go through IVF and have a perfect top grade embryo put in and it didn't take.

I am going to tell the doctor when I see him on the 23rd that I am staying on my low dose aspirin for the FET!!!


----------



## MoBaby

aspirin wont help (well, its debatable).... here is an article by my RE...(pg rates were lower!)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1175854/

So you get started on the 23rd?? when is transfer for fet??


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for the article :) My OB is under the impression that I clot once pregnant :shrug: Once pregnant I am then I am also put on Clexane 40mg injections as well as low dose aspirin..

My FET transfer should be around Nov 15th :)


----------



## MoBaby

did they test you specifically? Maybe so in your case, I just saw you have had 8 mcs :( 
Yay! We will be just days apart :) 
I have had 6 perfect embryos and only 1 took and lasted until 7 weeks..... Who knows what really happens... It would be cool if we could see what is going on with our little embie once its put in!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have had every test under the sun :haha: I was diagnosed with Coeliac Disease after my 4th m/c. My OB thought he would try the LDA to see of it did anything, which it did :shrug:


----------



## bartlettpear

Checking on your news and I am happy for your positivity :hugs:


----------



## Andielina

Glad you're being so positive! It's hard. But it sounds like the frosty will be very promising!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Going to see our FS tomorrow, had a late cancelation :dance:


----------



## almosthere

So awsome!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know I just want to get it all started :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! I wish I could get in sooner.. But at least I can start before seeing him which is great.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Can you ask to be put on their cancellation list?


----------



## MoBaby

Never thought of that!! I have to call the nurse and leave a message and wait to be called back. I go in 10 days... I may call tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Almost and Mo, can I ask a question? Did you guys have you FS do you EC and ET?


----------



## MoBaby

1st round fs did ec not et=bfn
2nd round fs did ec &et=bfp
3rd round fs did ec and 2nd best dr did et=bfn

I'm making sure my fs does the fet... If he won't be able to then I'm postponing it I think.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Can I ask how much your treatment cost Mo? DH and I paid $12k and I saw him for my initial consultant and never saw him again :growlmad: this really upset me as I paid so much and got back up doctors!!


----------



## MoBaby

11800 for icsi; then meds and work up was additional.... I paid prob 2-3k for all that. I see my fs only 3 times max... Initial consult, ec and et... Other clinics see their dr everytime. I feel like I'm paying a nurse and to see the dr. I'd relay your frustrations to your dr at your follow up. My dh thinks its bs also... We pay so much for a specialist and don't even see him.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah that is what pissed me off the most, is that the FS is getting paid to do a job and the nursing team are doing his work. My nurse was fantastic, but I felt bad that I had to ring her to ask her questions when I felt like I should have asked my FS, but never saw him to ask!


----------



## MoBaby

We didn't do pgd they was extra like maybe 5k more... Was it included at your clinic?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Our ICSI cycle was $9k and then we paid an extra $3k for PGD. Plus I did acupuncture for 6 weeks prior and on the day of EC and before and after ET.


----------



## almosthere

I was also surprised to see that he did not do mine!!! I had an array of doctors....one doctor I had never met did my ER, then a couple others I had not met did my ET...the way I saw it was this: It is a huge team process where I went at RSC. The nurses relay information to us from our FS who is overlooking our entire IVF cycle the whole time...when to trigger....when to stop estrogen, when we are ready for ET....so I kind of just got used to all the different doctors. At this point, I am not even sure my FS does ET and ER!!! I feel I could have researched a bit more-but I take it that my clinic is very experienced and that everyone there is the best of the best. I am thrilled with my results regardless-everyone was just so amazing to DH and I throughout the entire process. I believe before my scan I will have one last chat with my FS then I will have my scan, eeek!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well our appointment went really well. Our FS said that we had a 70% chance of falling pregnant as they tested my eggs for quality and with the PGD pushes the success rate up :), but fell into the 30%. So we are starting our FET on my next AF and I am having a natural/medicated cycle. I will be having bloods and ultrasounds and will then start Cartia (low dose aspirin) and Clexane injections on the day of O. They are also going to give me a HCG booster shot before transfer.


----------



## MoBaby

Sounds like they have a good plan in place.Are you doing a natural fet or medicated?


----------



## trgirl308

That sounds like a good plan and November will be here before you know it!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Bit of both Mo, as he is including the HCG injection. I have a normal cycle so I am just taking some drugs to give it a helping hand.


----------



## almosthere

wow that is a huge chance that you will be pregnant soon, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry I haven't been around lately. Been busy visiting my FIL at the hospital almost everyday. DH and I are seeing the surgeon today to talk about the procedure and the complications :( Starting to get worried!

DH and I have also de died that if all this is still going on with his Dad, we will postpone our FET..


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Hope everything works out with your fil. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Your FIL is in my prayers! I hope you won't have to delay your FET. 

I was back and forth in the hospital for 2 weeks I think it was for my mom while naturally ttc and it was very stressful-I hope you get some time to yourself and relax a bit!


----------



## Miss Redknob

It is so hard not to stress..My FIL is being so difficult and just doesn't want to accept what is going on. My DH has tried talking to him about Power of Attorney, just in case, but he says it is for old people with Dementia!! There are so many things that can go wrong for him as he is a very complex case, he has kidney failure, emphasema, high blood pressure and has had AAA surgery about 20yrs ago. My DH is getting so frustrated with him as he just won't give you a straight answer, just says "we'll see what happens". Hopefully the surgeon will help us today to try and get him to understand how setiois this all is :(


----------



## almosthere

I think that is a good idea to try to communicate with your doctors about your FIL's situation with being in denial! Hope today goes well.


----------



## babynewbie

Must be tough, I hope the doctors can help talk to him. I have a stubborn MIL who refused to listen / take things seriously when she was really ill in hospital, and even since she's been out she won't take advice and slow down to keep from going to hospital again. Its very frustrating. Fingers crossed all goes well and you can get your little frosty as planned! :hugs:


----------



## bartlettpear

:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

hehe my mother is SUPER stubborn and refused medication and a surgical procedure she thinks she is a doctor and knows all LOL it does make things trickier and a tad embarrassing. hope all is well missred!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well the meeting with surgeon went well, and my FIL has finally agreed to come and stay with us after his surgery. Surgery has been booked for Friday morning and the he will stay in ICU till they can take him off the ventilator.


----------



## trgirl308

That's good. Hope the surgery goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just got a call from my SIL who said that my DH Stepdad passed away last week :cry: He was installing an aircon and fell off the roof. I just wish 2012 would disappear already.


----------



## trgirl308

oh my goodness, I am so sorry to hear about that. Lots of hugs to you and your DH. :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the surgery goes well on Friday :hugs: I'm really sorry to hear about your dh's step dad :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Omg!! Sorry :(


----------



## bartlettpear

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

:hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

:finger: 2012.

For realz.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :)

We are sitting at the hospital waiting for my FIL to come out of surgery..


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the surgery was a success today :hugs:


----------



## bartlettpear

Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Hope everything went well with the surgery


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls.

My FIL is doing ok, one of his lungs collapsed overnight but they managed to reinflat it but putting a drain in :)


----------



## babynewbie

Sorry to hear abour DHs stepdad :( Hope FIL recovers well :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Glad to hear the surgery went as well as it could have :hugs: I hope he's recovering well.


----------



## trgirl308

Wow. Glad he is ok, hope he recovers well. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Miss redknob I am so sorry for your loss

glad to hear your fil is doing better and FX surgery goes well!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Just saw surgery went well-so happy to hear!


----------



## Andielina

:hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I hope you're having a good weekend, how have you been? :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry I haven't updated for a while girls just been so busy with my FIL and work, been doing double shifts as we are short staff atm :(

Went to the motor show today with DH and we have found our next car that we are going to buy next year for when we hopefully have a :baby:


----------



## trgirl308

That's great news about the car!

How is your fil? Has he moved in or is still at the hospital?


----------



## almosthere

yay for new car soon-I bought mine about 8 months before we got pregnant-makes things feel more real once you have a mommy car!!


----------



## vaniilla

Yay for new car :dance: we're buying a new one next year too :D

glad to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Still in the hosptial atm, he is having his fistula (permanent port for dialysis) operation on Wednesday then should be moving in with us.


----------



## vaniilla

He is very lucky to have such wonderful family to look after him :hugs: how are things going on the ttc front? have you thought any more about what you'll do? :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Still going ahead with our FET cycle, AF should be here in the next 4-5 days and then the process starts :)


----------



## almosthere

Woohoo-your start date is so soon!!! Get ready-I bet a FET moves sooo much faster than a fresh cycle eeeek!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah and thank god no drugs :) All I am having is a HCG booster shot and then I will take Clexane and Cartia til 12-16 weeks.


----------



## MackMomma8

I want you to be pregnant for Christmas. :hugs: You deserve that.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks MM :hugs: Hope you, V and me can be bump buddies :)


----------



## vaniilla

Thats great news :dance: I'm really exited for you :)


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! Can't wait to hear the updates. And that is great that you'll have less meds to take.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck on your FET cycle! :dust:


----------



## almosthere

woohoo for hardly any meds!!! two shots in the belly a night is no fun that's for sure!! ;)


----------



## MackMomma8

So, I just realized that your FET is scheduled for the same day I'm set to ov this month - hopefully I can get DH to talk to me and this month isn't a waste and we have a chance to be bump buddies almost to the day!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Really hope so MM, you and me deserve this so much :hugs: (you too V!!)


----------



## vaniilla

I'm crossing everything for you guys :hugs::hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

:dust: Miss R
:dust: V
:dust: MM
:)


----------



## Andielina

I truly hope there's not an unoccupied uterus among us by December!!! :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

Haha! Yes you too Andie! :dust:


----------



## almosthere

yay its NOVEMBER....your month!!! eeek!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know :dance:

Well we just picked up my FIL from the hospital :happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! Hope the move in goes well. :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I hope it all goes smoothly :flower:


The FET is less than two weeks away now! :dance:


----------



## almosthere

Wonderful news he can come home!!! Things are going smoothly-let's hope it stays that way!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

AF is here :dance: Having bloods on the 12th to check for ovulation and then I will start my Clexane and PIO injections :)


----------



## almosthere

Woohoo!!! Roll on BFP!!


----------



## trgirl308

Getting so close now!


----------



## vaniilla

Yay for AF being here :dance:


----------



## Andielina

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

Hooray :witch: I feel rebellious saying that, but I am so ready for your healthy sticky bfp!!!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Maybe a silly question... but is it that they can't do the actual IVF until after you've ovulated? I would imagine that's how it is, because otherwise your body might be fighting the IVF embryo if it feels like it's trying to make it's own.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Are you talking about them putting the frozen embryo in MM?


----------



## MackMomma8

Yes.. am I thinking about that right? I know nothing about IVF....


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah they go with your natural cycle, so they will put the embryo in at 5dpo cause I have a 5 day embryo :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Gotcha.

.... Is that weird to think about? That there is a little 5-day-old mini Redknob out there, just waiting to be snuggled in?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah it is sort of lol.. How are you going? Love your new blinkie :)


----------



## MackMomma8

It's going... strictly NTNP now. I have a very "Eh, it is what it is" attitude right now.


----------



## almosthere

can't wait to follow your FET story-especially since I am in for one or 2 in my future!!!


----------



## trgirl308

So does that mean you also could have released another eggie this month and get pregnant from that one? Or are you not supposed to be having sex during fet?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Not allowed to have sex before or after ovulation :( Also been told not allowed to have sex for the whole 9 months :o


----------



## vaniilla

that is a long time to not have sex, but in the big scheme of things it'll go much faster than you think :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

For the whole 9 months? You would think after the first 3 it would be ok.. but it will go by fast and will totally be worth it when you have your beautiful baby!


----------



## MackMomma8

The whole 9 months? For what reason? If you have a normal pregnancy, regardless of the IVF, I would think that the same sex rules should apply to you as well!


----------



## Miss Redknob

My OBGYNO said that due to being a high risk pregnancy it is better to be safe than sorry. He said he does this with all his patients that have had 6 or more m/c, he doesn't want to upset the cervix. He did say that it may change but depends how the pregnancy goes...


----------



## MackMomma8

He's right - better safe that sorry, anytime!


----------



## almosthere

Hope your pregnancy will go smoothly====come on bfp!!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well my bloods are not showing any sign of O yet, going for another blood test tomorrow. I got my drugs, will be having 3 injections of Pregnyl 1500 iu.


----------



## MackMomma8

Do you have to inject yourself?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah, got the injections in the fridge already to go :) Will also be doing doing Clexane injections until 20 weeks


----------



## MackMomma8

WOW. :shock: I don't think I could inject myself... if it came down to it, I'd make hubby do it!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Lol my DH almost passes out when I have a blood test. They aren't that bad I was doing the Clexane with my last 2 pregnancies, just hurt a little after :)


----------



## vaniilla

You're much braver than me! but I'm sure it's not so bad once you get used to it :hugs: it's only a week away now!!!! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! getting so close! 

I don't think I could inject myself either... Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## babynewbie

I had to do Clexane injections myself after my C-section. Had to do it for a week, the first couple took me about half hour to pluck up the courage lol but then I got used to it!


----------



## Andielina

Looking forward to that :bfp:!!!!!! :happydance: You got this. :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

You are a brave soul! I made DH do mine-I did try to jab myself but just could not manage!!!


----------



## Andielina

:wave: 

I hope everything is going well!! Seriously hoping a happy and healthy bfp, pregnancy, and :baby: await you this go round! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for all your support girls :hugs:

Had another blood test today (#3) and will be starting my OPK's tomorrow :dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay!!!


----------



## vaniilla

yay :dance:


----------



## almosthere

eeeek you are getting soooo close-I am so excited for youuu!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

So, your transfer is on the 22nd? That's Thanksgiving Day here in the States. I'm gonna be thinking about you getting a bun put in your oven while I put my buns in mine! :rofl:


----------



## Miss Redknob

:rofl::rofl: MM hoping it is!!


----------



## almosthere

LOL you ladies are hilarious yay thanksgiving transfer-must be good luck! ;) Mine fell on our 1 year anniversary of ttc....crazy how these things happen....almost there!! eeek!


----------



## vaniilla

6 days to go!!! :dance::dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I hope so V :dance: Still waiting for a positive OPK. Getting close though :)


----------



## almosthere

post opk pics!! LOL


----------



## vaniilla

5 DAYS TO GOOOOOO!!!!!!!

:dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'll post so pics in the morning :)

Think I will ovulate on Tuesday which will make the transfer Sunday :dance:


----------



## almosthere

so exciting!!!!!!


----------



## trgirl308

That is great news!!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just did a sneaky OPK at work and it is almost positive. Going to do another one at 8pm then another in the morning :dance:


----------



## bartlettpear

Eeeep! Love sneaky OPKs :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

What do you guys think??

Was thinking I might do one at midnight when I get home??

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/image.jpg


----------



## trgirl308

That definitely looks almost positive, I would do another one at night and then in the morning! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

That's incredibly close to positive :dance::dance:


----------



## almosthere

Is that from last night or this am? If you didn't do one yet today, do one, its prob positive!!!! So once you get your pos opk, then when do they do your ET? The day after, or two?


----------



## Miss Redknob

That was at 8pm, I just did another one (its midnight here) and it is the same will probably be positive in the morning :dance: ET will be done at 5dpo :)


----------



## kitty2385

exciting :happydance: xx


----------



## almosthere

Oh okay that is totally going to be this week yay!!!


----------



## babynewbie

Id say your next one will be definitely positive. So exciting! :D


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just had my 4th blood test, so here's hoping I start my injections tomorrow :dance:


----------



## Andielina

:dance: Yay yay yay!!!! Sooo looking forward to this!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just did another OPK, a full blown positive :wohoo:

The nurse just rang and said transfer is Saturday :dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! That's great news!!!


----------



## almosthere

EEEEEK! Soooo exciting. I am so happy for you-not much longer now until you are pupo!!! =)


----------



## MackMomma8

PUPO!! PUPO!!! :dust:


----------



## bartlettpear

Yay Saturday!


----------



## vaniilla

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay for Saturday :dance::dance::dance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well I woke up yesterday with a mild case of thrush :grr: Called the nurse and they said to get the pessarie and cream and I should still be good for Saturday :) This morning it has cleared up more, so roll on Saturday :dance:


----------



## bartlettpear

Is thrush like a yeast infection...? or is it just trush, yeast buildup in mouth and tongue?

ANYWAYS, glad its not affecting Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

No just thrush nothing in my mouth, symptoms have all pretty much gone feeling a lot better :)


----------



## bartlettpear

ah okay, glad youre feeling better!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Starting to get really excited about Saturday :wohoo:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope things go well for you this weekend!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks mouse :)


----------



## babynewbie

How exciting! :D


----------



## almosthere

one day closerr yayyy!!!! and glad thrush will not prevent your procedure!!! :)


----------



## bartlettpear

2 more sleeps!


----------



## MackMomma8

Getting so close!! :dance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Only 2 days?! When did that sneak up?! :haha:


----------



## Andielina

Almost here!! :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know I just want to be PUPO already :haha:


----------



## almosthere

Soooo close yay!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just got a call from the nurses will be PUPO at 10:30 tomorrow :dance:


----------



## almosthere

OMGSH going in early, or are you a day ahead of me? LOL either way yippee!!!!!!! GL


----------



## MoBaby

Yay miss red knob!!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! Yea... pretty crazy time change between us though... makes it a little confusing!


----------



## Miss Redknob

It's 4:45pm on Friday here lol


----------



## babynewbie

Its only 8am Friday here lol time difference always amazes me!


----------



## vaniilla

Time differences are really confusing!!!!

*(had to use google)* you'll be PUPO in 10 hours!!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls xx I am feeling really positive about this one :)

Forgot to mention, went for an u/s and x-ray on my shoulder today and I have a bad case of Bursitis :grr: and if I fall pregnant I will have to wait til bub is here before I can have a cortisone injection!!


----------



## almosthere

Oh goodness-sounds uncomfortable...let's hope you can't get your shot ;) GL!!!


----------



## Andielina

Here's hoping your injection gets put off for about 9 months!!!!! :dance:

C'mon lil eggy!!!!!! Get in there, get settled, and get comfy!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

just saw the update, I'm sorry to hear about your shoulder :hugs: I hope it won't cause you problems during pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

I hope your shoulder is ok.... and you should be PUPO now!


----------



## MackMomma8

I have chronic bursitis in my left shoulder from waiting tables for so many years. It sucks, and I always wonder if pregnancy will make it worse. :hugs: In your case, I hope there's nothing you can do about it for the next 10 months!! :dust:

PUPO!! :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :hugs:

Only 4hrs away from being PUPO :dance: My acupuncturist said that pregnancy can sometimes fix Bursitis :shrug: hope it can!!


----------



## almosthere

oh neat how it may fix your problem-GL!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

:dance: PUPO :dance:


----------



## MoBaby

YAY Miss Red Knob!!!! FETs work !!! FX for you!!! I hope your shoulder settles down soon.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Mo xx How are doing?


----------



## MoBaby

Im good,waiting for beta which is monday :) FET cycle was soo easy. did you think so?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Awesome :) Yeah really simple, are you on any drugs?


----------



## MoBaby

estrace orally and endometrin vaginally three times daily which is kinda gross but i will do it if it means no shots! how about you? i will be on until 10-12 weeks!


----------



## MackMomma8

:dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks MM xx

I'm doing Clexane injections and aspirin daily till 20 weeks if I fall. I was also put on Pregnyl injections 1 every 3 days til positive test..


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! PUPO!!!


----------



## bartlettpear

PUPO!!! :dance:

My MIL and mother have bursitis and its awful :( sorry yours is flaring up.
But, yay for transfer!!

:dust:


----------



## almosthere

Pupo baby woohoo!!!! <3


----------



## Andielina

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

How soon can you poas?!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am POAS already as the pregnyl is HCG so I am testing it out or waiting for it to go darker which will indicate pregnancy :)


----------



## trgirl308

So how long till that happens? A few days or about a week?


----------



## almosthere

eek, well if you did a 5dt, which I think you did, you may see a true bfp as early as 8/9dpo! I did not test out trigger. I tested at 8dpo and nothing so I knew the trigger was gone so that if I got a bfp it would be real! Then I skipped 9dpo and tested again on 10dpo and got my BFP! GL!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

PUPO!!!!!


Good luck hun :hugs: I've got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

It takes about 4-5 days to get out of your system but everyone is different. I normally get a good line at 9dpo but the pregnyl will still be in my sustem then :( hopefully I might be able to find out Saturday or Sunday as I just took my last injection 10mins ago :)


----------



## babynewbie

Eeeeek! :dust:


----------



## Andielina

babynewbie said:


> Eeeeek! :dust:

^WSS!!!

Can't have enough :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :hugs:

Hope we will get a bfp together Andi xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got some mild cramping and weird feelings going on :winkwink:


----------



## vaniilla

that sounds positive! :dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope so V :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

:dust:


----------



## trgirl308

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Sounds like a bean just may be getting snug in there!!! FX!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Get comfy little bean, cuz you're gonna be there for a while!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Still feeling really weird down there today :)


----------



## Andielina

:yipee:

I don't wanna get too excited, but seriously!!! C'mon little bean!!!!! 

I would LOVE to get a bfp with you!!! My next testing date (given I have a normal cycle)- Dec. 17th. I'm hoping for good things (in the form of two lines) for both of us!!! :happydance:

With all of your previous bfp's, were your symptoms similar each time? Did you know it was coming or did they surprise you?


----------



## Miss Redknob

The last 2 I tested positive at 9dpo, but cause of the HCG it is tricking me into feeling like I'm pregnant :grr: but the cramping is the same as my last pregnancies.

Really hope it is it for both of us Andi :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Everything's crossed hun including the boy's fingers and toes for you! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Sooo is your trigger gone yet or what?! I can't wait to see your bfp!


----------



## Miss Redknob

No not til Monday :(


----------



## vaniilla

:hugs: Come on Monday are you here yet we want to see a bfp!!!


----------



## bartlettpear

Yay for feeling weird down there!


----------



## almosthere

almost the weekend then comes...Monday!!! =)


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck sweetie!! :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

Only 2 days til Monday!!!! :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Monday is tomorrow for me :dance:


----------



## babynewbie

Even better! :D time difference comes in handy sometime lol


----------



## almosthere

yippee!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I really want to poas this afternoon but I know I should hold out til tomorrow morning :shrug:


----------



## pixie23

hoping for a blessed result!


----------



## babynewbie

I'm not the best person to ask. My answer is always POAS. Always :haha: Have everything crossed for you hun!


----------



## vaniilla

^^^^ I'm the same! POAS POAS!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

POAS this is it!!! =) hehe Well that is what I would do BUT listen to your body and heart and POAS when YOU are ready, GL! <3


----------



## trgirl308

It's Monday there! Can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## vaniilla

Me too! Wake up and POAS we can't wait!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

:rofl: you girls are so funny :rofl:

Well I held out and POAS this morning and I a pretty sure it is darker than 2 days ago. I am at work atm so I will post a pic this afternoon.


----------



## MoBaby

yay!!!! congrats!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'm still worried that it is the Pregnyl (HCG) injection boosters I had :shrug:


----------



## trgirl308

I don't know about the boosters... but it sounds promising! Can't wait to see a pic! :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

The last injection I had was last Monday, so 7 days ago, and they told me it should be out of my system by today.

The only symptoms I have is bigger (.)(.) and semi sensative nipples, also really thirsty and really bloated??


----------



## MoBaby

and you said the line is darker!! Sxs sound promising!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah pretty sure it is, DH thinks so as well :)


----------



## bartlettpear

eep! When do you go back to see the doctor?


----------



## bartlettpear

nvm. I looked at your ticker, duh!

Well, I am anxiously awaiting those 3 days but I think its been 7 days sooooo yay until further notice!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks BP xxx


----------



## almosthere

EEEEEK! Congrats!!! If it is darker after fading tests prior to today, then it must be your true bfp!!! FX!!! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Can't wait to see the tests!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Top is 4dp5dt
Middle is 6dp5dt
Bottom is 9dp5dt (today)

What do you girls thing? :)

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/TEST.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

I think, YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!!!


:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just want my beta already :coffee:


----------



## trgirl308

Umm... yea!!! That is A LOT darker!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Andielina

Ahhhhhh!!!!!! :wohoo:

Girl I would be peeing on anything that would hold still!!!! 

The top two are seriously fading and then BAM!!!

I hope I hope I hope!!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

deffo preggo girlll!!! congrats again =)


----------



## pixie23

Congrats! If it is supposed to be out of your system by now it wouldn't make sense that it would get stronger, unless you're pregnant! I hope you get it confirmed soon and have a blessed and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

OH MY GOD!! Those lines are amazing! :dust:


----------



## bartlettpear

Looks darker than the other two. Geez I want your Beta, too!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Going to call the nurses today and see if I can have my beta this afternoon :)


----------



## almosthere

Eek that would be lovely! Gl! :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Waiting for confirmation :coffee:
:haha: Fingers crossed


----------



## Andielina

:coffee:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Ok so I have called them, just waiting for a call back :coffee:


----------



## MoBaby

eek!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got the call tomorrow morning :) 20hrs to go!!


----------



## almosthere

yay it is def going to be positivee!!


----------



## jodcay

Red - have just read the entire thread and I can't believe how positive you've been with everything else that has been going on. I really hope you get a BFP. Have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## vaniilla

is it time yet?!!?!? we want to celebrate now! :D


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks ladies xx

:wave: Jod, thanks for your lovely message hun xx

Only 12hrs to go :dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Can't wait!


----------



## almosthere

I am totally going right to my comp when I get home from work tonight to check your beta results!!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Blood test in 2hrs :)


----------



## Andielina

Seriously on pins and needles!!!!! 
Lots and lots of very sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Blood test done!! Now the wait!! :)


----------



## Andielina

How long?! :coffee:


----------



## pixie23

eeek! Can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## vaniilla

:dust::dust: can't wait !!! :dust:


----------



## almosthere

eeeeeeeek!!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yes! How long how long how long how long... :hissy: :haha:


----------



## Andielina

*hits refresh*


*hits refresh*


*hits refresh*


:coffee:


----------



## bartlettpear

Andielina said:


> *hits refresh*
> 
> 
> *hits refresh*
> 
> 
> *hits refresh*
> 
> 
> :coffee:

:rofl:

Eeep! This is one time I love our time difference!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hopefully will get the results in 2-3hrs :)

You are the most wonderful girls a girl could have :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

omgshhh i wont be able to go to bed til i get your confirmed bfp hehe i am soo excited for you-i am laughing at how crazy we all sound-but we are all just so excited!! hehe


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hopefully will get the results in 2-3hrs :)

You are the most wonderful girls a girl could have :hugs:


----------



## Andielina

:hugs:

:thumbup:

:xmas17:

:xmas21:

:xmas22:

....looking forward to these results. 

Just getting my celebration smileys warmed up. :winkwink:


----------



## Miss Redknob

It's a :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Miss- I have been stalking and waiting for you to post congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## bartlettpear

:dance: SO excited for your lil sticky bean :D


----------



## trgirl308

YAY! Congratulations!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Awesome! So happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

:wohoo: congratulations hun! :bunny:


----------



## vaniilla

I am literally jumping around my living room!

I'm so happy for you hun :hugs:


:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## kitty2385

Congratulations!!!! So so happy for you! X


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

OMG! :wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Andielina

YAYY!!!!!!!!

:happydance::xmas8::yipee::xmas4::headspin::dust:

:happydance::xmas8::yipee::xmas4::headspin::dust:

:happydance::xmas8::yipee::xmas4::headspin::dust:

Get cozy little one!!!!


----------



## pixie23

Yay!!!!!!!!! Here's to a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## almosthere

woohoo!!!!!!!!! what wonderful news for me to wake up to, congrats again and a happy and healthy 9 mos!!!! =)


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## babynewbie

So excited for you hun :D so will you now be having regular tests to keep a check on things? Or will they let you get on with it?


----------



## Miss Redknob

No back to the same routine of weekly scans, just to make sure baby is developing properly :) The only thing is we don't have to have a amnio now as the embryo was genetically tested with our IVF process :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

it'll be exiting getting to see your lo so often :flower::hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I think it is the best part of being a high risk, is the frequent scans ;)


----------



## babynewbie

Ah i see, thats good. When is your first one?


----------



## Miss Redknob

In 2 weeks :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Think I might need to carry around a camel pack, I am so thirsty :haha:


----------



## bartlettpear

A camel pack :rofl: the other night I drank anpitcher and a half of water in like... 15 minutes. Gotta get me one of those, too!


----------



## bartlettpear

And I can't WAIT for your first scan!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Me too :haha:

Booked in for out OB appt :dance: Seeing him the 28th.


----------



## almosthere

miss red-I cried at my first scan-it is just such a wonderful moment-enjoy!

also, great beta!!!!!


----------



## jodcay

Hey Red - CONGRATULATIONS! I'm thrilled for you. Jod x


----------



## bartlettpear

Yay, the 28th :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations hon!!!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Congratulations!!!! Words cannot express how truly happy I am for you and your dh. Yay for :bfp: . :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## bartlettpear

Happy 5 weeks!


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 5 weeks :dance:


----------



## Andielina

woo hoo 5 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

5 weeks! :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Happy 5 weeks!


----------



## almosthere

happy 5 weeks!


----------



## pixie23

Happy 5 weeks! One month down!


----------



## MoBaby

Can't wait to hear your results!! Yay!


----------



## Andielina

How are you feeling so far?!


----------



## vaniilla

Hope you had a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Feeling really exhausted all the time and have waves of :sick: all day, and my (.)(.) are killing me :haha:

Had a nice weekend, had dinner with my sister and brother in law on Saturday night which was nice and then had a lazy day on Sunday :)

How are you going Mo? Happy 6 weeks hun xx


----------



## vaniilla

sorry to hear about the nausea :hugs: I hope it eases soon :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

At least going to work kind of distracts it :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

nausea on and off, fatigue, (.)(.) not giving me too much trouble- tad sore here and there. Saw HB again today :) I cant believe there is an iddy biddy heart beating inside my uterus!! :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am so excited for you Mo, and lucky that you get to scan yourself at work!!


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry to hear about the nausea...but symptoms are a good sign things are going well!


----------



## almosthere

Hope your ms does not get any worse! <3


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope the ms passes quickly! I seriously had boob pain all 9 months. Hope that isn't the case for you!


----------



## Andielina

That second beta!!!!!! :wohoo: 

I'd say its been doubling. :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry that I haven't been around been busy with work and my FIL who we took to E&A on Saturday due to a high temp and severe shakes. Found out today that he has got a UTI then it has started to grow, and now it is a bacteria that is showing in his blood and urine. Has to have IV antibiotics for the next couple of weeks when he is at Dialysis :( I get so angry with his cause he still thinks there is nothing wroung with him!!

Scan on Wednesday :dance:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 6 weeks :flower:

I'm really sorry to hear about your FIL, I hope the infection goes away soon :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

My scan is Wednesday also!!


----------



## trgirl308

Yay for your scan! Do you get pictures every time? 

Sorry about your fil, he is lucky to have you guys. Hope he gets better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hoping to get a pic TR, but I have never been to the IVF clinic for a pregnancy u/s so I don't know. If not hubby will take one on his phone :) When we see the OB next week he always gives us pics :)


----------



## bartlettpear

Eeep! That's tomorrow!

Sorry about FIL... Some people can be too stubborn about their health


----------



## vaniilla

Good luck with the scan tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Scan Day :dance:


----------



## trgirl308

:happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

what time is it there miss redknob?? :)


----------



## Andielina

Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

It's 10:10am here :) What about there?

Thanks Andie xx


----------



## MoBaby

its 6:11pm on tuesday evening lol. east coast of the states.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Scan was awesome, bub had a heartbeat :dance:


----------



## babynewbie

Brilliant! :happydance: Grow grow grow baby!


----------



## vaniilla

yay for scan going well :flower::dance:


----------



## pixie23

congrats!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!! Congrats!!! :)


----------



## almosthere

wonderful news missred!! congrats :)


----------



## bartlettpear

:cloud9: great news :)
So happy for you!!!


----------



## Andielina

:wohoo: :wohoo:

Oh how I hope we can be bump buddies!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks ladies xx

Hope we can be Andie xx


----------



## kitty2385

Yey congrats x


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! So happy for you!:)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Happy 7 weeks!


----------



## trgirl308

Hey! Its Christmas day there! Merry Christmas. :) Happy 7 weeks!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Merry Christmas to all my lovely BnB girls xxx


----------



## bartlettpear

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Merry Christmas! x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well DH and I spent 3hrs in A&E last night as all my symptoms seemed to disappear :( They did bloods and my level was 108334 but they couldn't do an u/s due to the public holiday!! I am so scared that something is wrong as this is how I knew I miscarried before :cry: Going to call the IVF clinic today and see if anyone is there..


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Keep the faith hun :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'm trying but it is so hard :) I called the labour ward and my OB is going to be there this morning so they are going to get him to ring me, just waiting for the call :coffee:


----------



## Kirs_t

Thinking of you miss red. I hope that everything is ok xxx have you heard back from the clinic or your doc yet?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Kirst xx

OB called me, on our way to have a scan :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Scan went excellent, baby is fine with a HB of 148bpm :dance: also measuring a day ahead :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Fantastic news!so glad you and bub are ok! Xxx


----------



## babynewbie

So glad little bub is ok :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

what a relief!


----------



## kitty2385

so glad all is well xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:yipee:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! Glad everything is great!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks ladies, I was so scared but I am so thankful to have a great OB :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Glad your little peanut is ok!!!


----------



## almosthere

missr-glad all is well with you and baby-glad you got the reasurance you needed! I am out of the country and dying for another scan....but I am holding in there until my 20 week scan


----------



## Miss Redknob

Great to hear from you Almost :hugs: Hope you are having a fab holiday :) You only have 2 weeks to wait :)

Well I hate brushing my teeth!! I have an electric toothbrush so I think it makes it worse :sick: I was so sick this morning and DH was so happy about it :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 7 weeks!!! I'm glad all is well with you and little one :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Glad everything's okay. :hugs: It's funny how feeling sick can be a good thing. Can't wait until I feel that way too.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :)


----------



## bartlettpear

Glad everything went well and you got some symptoms back :D


----------



## Andielina

8 weeks already!!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

8 weeks! Happy New Year to you and your family. Lots of health for all of you, but of course your precious baby and fil. :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 8 weeks :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :)

Sorry I have been MIA, just been really sick and when I'm not at work I am at home laying on the lounge watching The Walking Dead for the 2nd time (waiting for the 3rd season to be released in Australia)

DH and I had a scan yesterday 8+2 and bub is doing well, nice heartrate of 174bpm. Will try and upload the u/s pics when I get home this afternoon :)


----------



## vaniilla

looking forward to seeing the pics :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Hooray for a lovely scan and heartbeat!!

I adore the Walking Dead. DH bought the comic book series.


----------



## Miss Redknob

DH also read the comics and said it was different to the TV series lol


----------



## trgirl308

Yay for bubs doing well! :)


----------



## pixie23

Glad things are going well!


----------



## hakunamatata

Interesting. I started reading the first book but haven't gotten into it. Not a big fan of comics, but DH is :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Me either HM :)

My DH just msged me and told me that he bought me a doppler (Sonoline B), what a good egg he is :dance:


----------



## babynewbie

He is a brilliant egg! Can't wait til you can use it and hear bubs heartbeat :cloud9: I used to use mine almost everyday, its addictive!


----------



## Miss Redknob

When did you start to hear yours? :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw very nice! Enjoy your new present!


----------



## trgirl308

I had the same one, it works pretty well. I just found there is a lot of background noise sometimes, but when you find the hb it is clear enough.

Just be careful of a couple of things. First it is easy to pick up your own heartbeat, you can youtube some videos that will explain the difference between the sounds you will hear so you are sure it is baby you are hearing. Also you can pick something up around 9-10 weeks, but at that stage if the baby turns around you won't hear it, so don't get too scared, most of the time it doesn't mean anything if you don't hear it. It will get more consistent after about 13 weeks.


----------



## babynewbie

I bought mine at 11 weeks and found hb first time, was tricky though, took about half an hour to find!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for the heads up ladies :)


----------



## bartlettpear

He is a good egg! I am totally jealous of your doppler, how awesome to have!


----------



## Miss Redknob

It should be here on Tuesday :)

Had a bad night last night at about 4pm I was starting to feel really sick and then I couldn't stop throwing up till about 10pm when I went to bed. I kept trying to eat something or drink something different but nothing seemed to work :(


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I hope you manage to get something down you and that you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the nausea eases off soon so you can have something to eat :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Oh, yay for a personal doppler-thats amazing! And hope your MS eases up <3


----------



## trgirl308

Boo.. that's awful. Hope you feel better today. :hugs:


----------



## CG32

Hi
Im also with Prof Chapman at Kogarah. I went there on Saturday and started on Puregon that evening. Got blood test booked for Wednesday to see whether to start taking the 2nd injection (cant remember what its called). How long were you taking puregon (or equivalent) for before you started taking 2nd injection aswell? 

Prof Chapman and the nurse i saw are both lovely and explain things in detail - help you feel at ease. 

Claire


----------



## pixie23

how miserable? I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 9 weeks! I can't believe how fast it's going! how are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Happy 9 weeks!


----------



## Miss Redknob

CG32 said:


> Hi
> Im also with Prof Chapman at Kogarah. I went there on Saturday and started on Puregon that evening. Got blood test booked for Wednesday to see whether to start taking the 2nd injection (cant remember what its called). How long were you taking puregon (or equivalent) for before you started taking 2nd injection aswell?
> 
> Prof Chapman and the nurse i saw are both lovely and explain things in detail - help you feel at ease.
> 
> Claire

Once I started my Puregon I did it for 11 days straight and I got upped from 150-300 after my first u/s. I only ever saw Prof for my first appointment and then I never saw him again!! I had Dr Andrew Kan do my egg retrival and transfers everytime as Prof was always unable which I was disappointed with, considering how much we paid, as we did PGD :( Dr Kan was amazing though. Sorry hun what 2nd injection?

I am feeling a bit beeter today but the heartburn is killing my life :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

glad to hear your feeling better, heart burn is a bummer :hugs: take lots and lots of antacids :hugs:

that's a shame that you haven't seen prof as much, hopefully he'll be present at your next appointment.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I don't go back to them anymore, cause I'm pregnant. I am back with my OB now. Once they get you pregnant they palm you off :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

booo! just turn up out of the blue :rofl: he has time to make up for!!!


any ideas on gender so far?


----------



## Miss Redknob

:rofl:

DH and I think it is a girl, the IVF clinic knows what it is but they can't tell you by law here :(


----------



## vaniilla

that sucks that they can't tell you :(


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know :( but I don't think we will find out.


----------



## vaniilla

is that for everywhere over there or just certain parts?


----------



## Miss Redknob

All of Australia


----------



## vaniilla

that is a shame but it'll be a great surprise when he or she is finally born though :flower:


----------



## almosthere

interesting about the gender law!


----------



## trgirl308

That is a weird law... I wonder what the logic is behing it...?


----------



## babynewbie

Ah how unfair is that! I'd go crazy if someone else knew and i didnt! As trgirl said, I wonder why they do it..?


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'm on the fence about the issue, as I feel that if you fall pregnant naturally then you can't choose, but then it is a good thing if you have for example 3boys and are trying for a girl. Here in Australia it is used for genetic issues that can be passed on to your children.


----------



## vaniilla

9 weeks!!!! not long til you're in second tri :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Had my scan yesterday, got put forward 2 days :dance:


----------



## babynewbie

Yay! So 10 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## bartlettpear

Awesome, im glad I'm not the only one who has been moved up some days by their doctor :)


----------



## almosthere

yay for possibly meeting baby 2 days sooner!!!


----------



## trgirl308

That's great news!


----------



## mouse_chicky

poppin in! Glad things are going well.:friends:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 10 weeks! :D


----------



## almosthere

yay, happy 10 weeks!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Had another scan yesterday as I had a bit of brown spotting but the OB said baby is fine and there was a small bleed in there..


----------



## trgirl308

But the bleed is normal or ok? Usually brown blood is a ok since it means its old... :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm glad to hear little one is doing okay despite the spotting :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

He said its ok as it is no where near the baby


----------



## almosthere

glad to hear all is okay!!


----------



## bartlettpear

Oh my, glad the bleed wasnt near Baby Redknob! Has it already cleared up? Good for a piece of mind scan for sure
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Haven't had any today :)


----------



## trgirl308

:happydance:


----------



## bartlettpear

Yay!


----------



## Andielina

So glad things are all good! :thumbup: 

I hope you are enjoying your pregnancy!! It's going by so quickly! You're gonna be 2nd tri in no time!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know it is flying by :haha:


----------



## almosthere

omgsh, almost 11 weeks already...hope you are feeling well!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Did the first tri go by horribly slow for you? I feel like 2+5 is FOREVER until my first appointment!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Still feeling really sick Almost, having trouble keeping anything down except my cereal in the morning :( not even getting up to pee in the middle of the night cause of how much I vomit during the day.

It is going fast, but from 4-8 went really slow for me lol


----------



## vaniilla

I'm really sorry about the nausea :hugs: I hope it clears away soon, if not I know there are tablets the doctor can give you for nausea :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I was hoping to get some on Wednesday but right before I saw my OB he got called to an emergency c section and so I got the MW who couldn't prescribe anything :(


----------



## MackMomma8

I'm sorry your so sick!


----------



## vaniilla

That sucks, is he not able to fit you in between appointments? :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I can ring him and he will write me a script. I will be seeing him on Wednesday agin anyway :)


----------



## vaniilla

That's a whole week away nearly, I hope you'll be okay until then :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

I hope it eases off, you are so close to 2nd tri and that will help too. :hugs:


----------



## bartlettpear

oh, I hope you start feeling better in a couple of weeks!

Do you do another scan on Wednesday?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yep every Wednesday since 6 weeks :)


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 11 weeks!!!! :dance::dance:


----------



## Andielina

11 weeks!!! :yipee:

Girl, second tri is just around the corner for you! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

11 weeks! Will you be able to find out the gender at one of these weekly scans?


----------



## vaniilla

trgirl308 said:


> 11 weeks! Will you be able to find out the gender at one of these weekly scans?

They're not allowed to tell you over there, but I was thinking, surely with lots of scans they can't avoid scanning in that general area? surely if you just have a look and happen to see the gender bits (which is unavoidable) they can't do anything surely?


----------



## trgirl308

I thought the ivf clinic couldn't tell you (since they implanted the egg already knowing the gender), but I didn't think that applied to regular scans....


----------



## babynewbie

Happy 11 weeks! :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

trgirl308 said:


> I thought the ivf clinic couldn't tell you (since they implanted the egg already knowing the gender), but I didn't think that applied to regular scans....

oops then I've completely misunderstood it lol :blush::haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah we will probably find out the sex out our 16 week scan :) Yeah it's the IVF clinic that can't tell us the sex :)


----------



## almosthere

Hope you are feeling well!! almost at the 3 month mark, yay!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Happy 12 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay 12 weeks only 2 more till second tri :dance:


----------



## MackMomma8

12 weeks! Big milestone, congrats honey. :)


----------



## Andielina

Woo hoo! 12 weeks! :yipee:


----------



## bartlettpear

Happy 12 weeks :D

YAY!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats on 12 weeks! And only 4 weeks till you can find out the gender!!!


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 12 weeks :dance::dance:


----------



## almosthere

Happy 12 weeks-a great mark to hit-3 months, yay!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hi::friends:


----------



## babynewbie

Bit late but happy 12 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 13 weeks! :flower:

where is our update!! how have you been? :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry V I have been so sick again :( but starting to feel myself again now. Had out NT scan which went well was told we are low risk :dance:

Also got our cot, bassinet, change table, tall boy, car seat and pram on layby as the baby shop we love has been sold and they had a massive sale on :)


----------



## babynewbie

Boo for sickness :( but that is great news about your low risk results :) and so lucky that you got all that baby stuff on sale!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm really sorry to hear you've been ill :nope::hugs: I hope it passes for you soon hun.

Glad that you're low risk :dance: that's great news about the shopping as well :D

which pram did you guys get in the end?


----------



## Miss Redknob

We got the bugaboo Cameleon in black and red :)


----------



## vaniilla

That sounds lovely :flower: I've heard it's a lot lighter to push than the V2.


----------



## Miss Redknob

It just glides V it is beautiful I can't wait to get it :haha:

Also forgot to tell you on top of being sick I have had the itchiest woo haa lol, found out that I had mild mild thrush and am group b strep positive :(


----------



## trgirl308

That is too bad, I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: But congrats on the nt scan, and almost 2nd tri!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats MissRedknob on the good scan!!

I have a question for you: You took aspirin right?? When did you start it for your FET?? My RE said we could try it yesterday b/c of the 2 unexplained mcs (I am kinda nervous to take it because I read confilicting information) but I want to get on it ASAP if I need it :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

So nice to hear from you Mo, hope you are doing well.

I started on Cartia (low dose aspirin) and Clexane 40mg (blood thinners) the day of ovulation! If you can get Cartia it is great it is the best aspirin on the market. I was only going to be staying on it for 12 weeks but my OB is now keeping me on both til the end. Really hope your FET works hun xx


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the itching goes away soon, have they given you something for it ? :hugs:


the buggy sounds like a dream :cloud9:


----------



## MoBaby

I don't know if I can get cartia here in the states but I will look and see :) thanks for the info! I'm also treating myself like I have the mthfr mutation (dr never checked) so I'm taking high dose folate, b12 and b6. Good thing is if I don't have it I will just pee the extra vitamins out but if I need them it will help a pregnancy greatly!

So glad your pregnancy is going well. I'm doing okay and met w/ RE the other day an the two miscarriages are I explained as all testing has been normal so pulling at straws now. We are doing a natural fet in march b/c dr thinks I respond badly to artificial hormones and that's what the issue was but not sure.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am on antibiotics at the moment for the itch..

Really hope you next FET sticks Mo :dust:

AFM - got a call from my Dad this morning and my Nan had a massive anyarism to her brain. We were lucky enough to get to the hospital in time to say goodbye. It was so hard to sit there holding my Nans hand while they turned the life support machine off! This is the first great grandchild of the family and I am sad to know that she will never meet our bub :cry:


----------



## vaniilla

oh no :( I'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

I'm so sorry to hear about your Nan. :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

I'm so sorry hunny. :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Oh no how sad :( sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

sorry for your loss


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 14 weeks :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats on 2nd tri!


----------



## almosthere

missred-I am so sorry for your loss-but so happy to hear you got to say goodbye! 

and hey, you're in 2nd tri-woohoo!!!


----------



## bartlettpear

Hey lady, miss updates on you! Still oding well? Gotta let us know how LO is doing in there !


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry hun xx I have been around just been really ill with ms still :( LO is doing well hoping to find out the sex on Monday :dance:


----------



## bartlettpear

Aw, sorry to hear about that. Well I hope baby cooperates for gender! For some reason I thought you were yellow and I'm super excited you're finding out the sex :D


----------



## Miss Redknob

I was team :yellow: but DH really wants to find out, and so do I now :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

I don't think I could every be yellow.... waaayyyy too impatient! Can't wait to find out with you! :)


----------



## vaniilla

Good luck at the scan today! :dance:

I'm going to guess team pink :pink:


----------



## Miss Redknob

It's a :blue:


----------



## pixie23

congrats on team blue!


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to team :blue:! :hugs::flower:


----------



## almosthere

congrats-welcome to team blue, woohoo!!


----------



## Andielina

Congratulations!!! :cloud9:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! congratulations! :)


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 17 weeks :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Eternity

Congratulations!!

Now you know it's a boy, have you settled on a name yet?


----------



## Miss Redknob

We have picked Lincoln Robert :)


----------



## vaniilla

That's a lovely name :flower:

how have you been feeling? :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

That's great, Andrew's middle name is Robert.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Robert is my DH name so I always wanted it as our first sons middle name :)

Not too bad V, I still have my days and I am 5kgs down which my OB isn't worried about as I have always been about 10kgs overweight :haha:


----------



## bartlettpear

Oh I love that name! And more boys :) yay!!!


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations on team blue!! :D


----------



## Miss Redknob

Lincoln has been kicking up an absolute storm the last couple of days!! DH got to feel him kick last night while we were laying in bed :)


----------



## trgirl308

That is the greatest feeling! :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

awwww that is so cute :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 19 weeks!


----------



## bartlettpear

19 weeks?! Holy Toledo where has the time gone? The kicking is fantastic and so happy your hubby got to feel it!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :)

Had our anatomy scan yesterday and bub is doing very well, was wide awake move around like crazy. I can pretty much feel him all day now :)


----------



## vaniilla

That's great news about the scan :dance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Wonderful news! So glad you and the baby are well! And you're having a boy! Love the name you picked. DH's dad's name was Robert so we are thinking of using that for a first or middle name if we end up having a boy. So happy for you.


----------



## almosthere

glad to hear all went well at your scan!! 

your almost 1/2 way there....woohoo!!!! Happy early 20 weeks =)


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope you're having a nice weekend!


----------



## babynewbie

Your halfway there! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 20 weeks! :D


----------



## hakunamatata

20 weeks - wow!! :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

Congrats on 20 weeks!


----------



## bartlettpear

Halfway there?! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## almosthere

21 weeks tomorrow-woohoo!!


----------



## babynewbie

Happy 21 weeks :) How are you doing?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :hugs:

I am doing well just struggling with a sore pelvis, but I will talk to my OB tomorrow when I see him :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Have a good appointment. Hope the OB has some tips.


----------



## trgirl308

Happy 21 weeks! More than halfway!


----------



## pixie23

whoo hoo! 21 weeks!


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 21 weeks!


----------



## babynewbie

How are you hun? :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave: :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 23 weeks!


----------



## trgirl308

Yay, almost v-day! Hope you're feeling ok.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks ladies :)

Sorry I haven't been updating, but I have been stalking all your journals :)

I am still stuffering from SPD and now quite bad heartburn :( but otherwise I am doing well. Haven't been up to much but looking forward to next weekend, going to the south coast to see my mum, stepdad and little sister for her 13th birthday. We have planned a surprise party for her so should be pretty good :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Sorry for the discomfort but glad you are okay. Hope you enjoy the trip and surprise party!


----------



## vaniilla

Sorry to hear about the spd and heart burn :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

What is spd?

Glad everything else is going well..


----------



## hakunamatata

wiki link


----------



## pixie23

I had heart burn really bad around the same point in my pregnancy, it lasted 2-3 weeks and then went away. I hope it's just a phase for you as well and that it won't return until late pregnancy, if at all.


----------



## bartlettpear

Thanks for that link HM!

And wow, I am sorry youre going through that :hugs: I have horrible hip/tailbone/joint pain for the past 8 weeks so I kind of know what youre going through. Waking up is a nightmare and getting up/walking is horrific!


----------



## valentine1

Hope you're doing well Missred xx


----------



## pixie23

I hope you're feeling a bit better!


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 24 weeks/V day! :flower:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! v-day!!! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy VD! :bunny:


----------



## bartlettpear

24 weeks :saywhat:
Hope you're feeling better and if not just know you have more pregnancy weeks behind you then in the future! Wow... 24 weeks :) how is nursery and doctors appointments coming along?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Happy V day! I can't believe it's going by so fast.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry I haven't updated for a while, naughty me!!

We are renovating in a couple of weeks so the house is looking pretty empty as we are going to stay with family while a lot of it gets done. We are having a whole section of our floors ripped up ( we have floor boards throughout ) and replaced as they are very old, and also the kitchen has tiles so they are being replaced with floor boards as well. Then the floors will be sanded, stained and polished then all inside painted :) DH are so excited. We will then start working on the nursery :)

Getting excited though, only 6 weeks left of work :dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Oh it will be so nice once you are off of work, and once the renos are done. You'll have so much fun doing the nursery! Glad things are progressing nicely. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Nice! Thanks for the update. Hope the renovations go smoothly and that you sail through the remaining weeks at work :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Ooh exciting! Bet it will all look great once it's all done. Only 6 weeks, that will fly!


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the renovating goes well :) 

Happy 25 weeks!


----------



## mouse_chicky

27 weeks, wow! Almost 3rd trimester! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know, it's is going very quick :)


----------



## hakunamatata

How are you doing? Less than a month left of work right? How are the renovations going? Did I tell you DH and my dad are renovating the basement? Once it's finished it'll be like a second living room or a sort of recreation room.


----------



## almosthere

Happy 27 weeks-almost 30 weeks woohoo!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got a bad cold atm, but battling on :) The renos start on the 28th May, can't wait :dance: No you didn't tell me you were doing the basement up HM, how exciting :) Yep 4 weeks to go, can't wait very uncomfortable sitting at my desk these day.

I know 30 weeks is going to be here before I know it :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Not much longer! Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## trgirl308

Hope your cold goes away! A lot going on, baby will be here before you know it!


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 27 weeks!! 

I hope your cold goes away soon :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Happy 28 weeks! :D


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hi:


----------



## almosthere

28 weeks already-almost to that 30 mark girly~!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Finally feeling better, but just have a runny nose hanging around :( It is starting to get cold here in Australia now and I love it :) Got all our nursery furniture, pram and car seat delivered yesterday. DH and I put the pram together and I love it, going to test the car seat in the car just to make sure it is all good but has been raining so haven't been able to.

Had may GTT and all good :)


----------



## babynewbie

Glad everything is going well, yay for baby things being delivered! Are you having a particular theme/decor for little mans nursery?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah we are having Natures Purest Sleepy Safari :)


----------



## trgirl308

I am just so happy for you! And it is so weird to think it is winter then when it is summer here.. lol. 

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## bartlettpear

I agree TR, its getting quite hot here!

How exciting to be getting that baby furniture/gear!!


----------



## almosthere

yay for baby gear-glad to hear all is going well and coming along for baby!


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 29 weeks :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Update ladies, had my OB appointment on Wednesday and Bub is laying in a transverse position :( OB said that he is also going to induce me at 38 weeks if he doesn't come on his own, so we will get to meet him 2 weeks early :dance: also


----------



## Miss Redknob

Update ladies, had my OB appointment on Wednesday and Bub is laying in a transverse position :( OB said that he is also going to induce me at 38 weeks if he doesn't come on his own, so we will get to meet him 2 weeks early :dance: Also I am back to weekly appointments, so will get to see him more. Also back to weekly appointment now till the end :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Still very early! Bubs could flip anytime!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I hope so :)

Forgot to add to my last post, booked a 10 day cruise with the family :dance:


----------



## hakunamatata

That sounds fabulous!


----------



## trgirl308

Oh yea plenty of time for him to move. That is fun about the 38 week limit. :hugs:


----------



## bartlettpear

oh yeah he can still move. so really... 9 weeks max to go? and very cool for the cruise, where yall going? i really could use a acation right about now...


----------



## Miss Redknob

Going around New Caledonia and Vanuatu :)

Going to ring my acupuncturist on Monday after my scan and see her about turning him :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope the little man turns for you soon!

The cruise sounds like fun. :thumbup:


----------



## bartlettpear

I'll be honest, I hadn't heard of those places and googled them. Amazing! I'm now planning either a feb cruise or next summer cruise. I hope your acupuncture person can help you, I've heard it helps I position baby!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Had a sicky yesterday as DH has Mondays off. Had our scan in the morning and our little man is now engaged :dance: After our scan DH and I went out to lunch at out favourite cafe where I am addicted to their Chicken, Bacon and Avocado triple stack club sandwich :munch:

After lunch DH and I went and looked at a car as we thought it was time to upgrade to a family car. Ended up buying a Mazda CX-9 GT (second hand). Picking it up on Saturday :)


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! All good news! That sounds like a great car, now you just need baby to get here.... but not too soon, got a little more baking to do in there!

That sandwich sounds really yummy!


----------



## Andielina

So excited for you!!! He is going to be here so soon! :cloud9: 

That car sounds awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for bean being engaged and for a new car!


----------



## trgirl308

hakunamatata said:


> Yay for bean being engaged and for a new car!

Haha... I read this and for a second was like, yay you're getting married!... lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

:rofl:


----------



## trgirl308

That is what happens when you come on here in the middle of the night when your baby is crying....


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 30 weeks! :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks V :) Hope you are well :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good news. :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

How you doing hon?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Not too bad, just been resting as I was admitted to hospital on Friday night due to a rash from head to toe :( Luckily it was nothing, just a pregnancy rash and I was discharged Saturday lunch :)

Now just waiting for our little mans arrival :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Eeeek that doesn't sound pleasant! Is it getting better now?

Not too much longer! :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah just been using heaps of QV cream and it seems to be helping :) DH was so worried that is was OC and this crazy midwife was wondering why DH wasn't smiling while she was assessing me :saywhat:


----------



## trgirl308

Glad it wasn't anything serious! You are getting so close now!!! Sooooo excited for you!


----------



## hakunamatata

33+3! Things are really coming along :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know, should be getting an induction date in the 8th :dance:


----------



## hakunamatata

So soon!! :friends:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah OB is bringing me on at 38 weeks due to my history :)

More exciting news my step sisters waters just broke so I should be meeting my niece sometime today :dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Wow exciting times! It'll be so great to know your date in advance. :)


----------



## bartlettpear

Wow, that's awesome that Lincoln will have a cousin so close in age :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats to your stepsister! :happydance:


----------



## Andielina

Yay lots of good news!!!! :happydance:

I'm so excited for Lincoln to get here! Not long now!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know starting to get real :) Should get an induction date on Monday :dance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats on your little niece! So cool you're getting your induction date soon!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am really hoping that I won't have to have the drip, that the gel will just tip me over :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't know anything about induction. Is the gel inserted vaginally? Is the drip pitocin?


----------



## bartlettpear

Yeah, my doctor wouldn't do a cervidil or anything like that since I was already dilated, he said it would make me go into labor too quickly or some cockamamie reason like that. Hate that doctor. Anyways, how exciting that he's almost here!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: stalking


----------



## Miss Redknob

HM, yep just behind the cervix to help it ripen :) Hopefully it works:)

I will have to ask him on Monday BP if they still give it if your dilated :) That's shocking that your doctor wouldn't give it to you :(

Hey KK :)


----------



## KitteyKat2010

They gave me cervidil but I was only 2 cm dilated, it broke my water...than about 8 hours after my water broke, they started me on Pitocin...


----------



## trgirl308

I was given cervidil and I was 1cm, but not effaced (or something... they told me the term in French). It ended up working really quickly for me and I never needed pitocin... so you never know!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Induction date set for the 2nd Aug :dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! That is sooo close! :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

:wohoo: August 2nd!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hooray for induction date!! So soon! Very exciting!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yay for an induction so happy for you :dance:


----------



## bartlettpear

Yay! How exciting!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope you're doing well :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Yay! Only 2 weeks! :D So excited for you!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi girls, hope you are all well :)

Thought I better update and let you know that I was admitted to hospital at 5am this morning with a severe headache, swollen legs and nausea :( Saw the OB and have been diagnosed with preeclampsia, as my BP and bloods are through the roof. Will be getting induced either tomorrow or Tuesday :) DH and I are very excited and nervous but know that it is best for me and bub. Will keep you all updated xx


----------



## trgirl308

Not yay for preeclampsia, but yay for baby!! Can't wait to see pics!!! I hope you have a great labour and can't wait to hear all about it. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks TR xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Sorry about the preeclampsia but omg yayyy for seeing your LO soon! :yipee: Best of luck sweetie :friends: :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Thinking of you hun!! Hope everything goes smoothly, cannot wait to hear that Lincoln has arrived! :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Im really sorry to hear about the pre-eclampsia but yay for gettin to meet your lo soon. good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks lovelies xx OB should be here soon to tell me the plan :dance:


----------



## pixie23

I'm so glad that you're getting the medical attention you need, it's a bit scary but so good that you got in when you did. It took me quite a few days for my BP to start going down after the birth so just hang in there.
I'm glad that you'll be meeting your LO soon!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Pixie xx

Update - Having the gel put in at 12 :dance: Only 3hrs to wait :)


----------



## hakunamatata

:dance: :happydance: Are you excited?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah :) and a bit nervous as they are worried about my BP whilst in labour, but if they can't control it they will give me an epidural to help the BP.


----------



## hakunamatata

Everything will be great! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks HM xx


----------



## trgirl308

I hope everything is going well. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

:img: Checking in, hope all is well! :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Breathe-push-breather-push. :) Hope all is well! 

Your baby could have the same dob as the prince or princess, that would be so fun!


----------



## almosthere

eeek gl :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just to update, no baby yet :( Had the first lot if gel, then got put on monitors for the second lot but bub was too active so they couldn't get a baseline :( Going to be getting reassessed in about 15mins :)


----------



## babynewbie

He's excited to meet his mummy and daddy, he can't keep still! Good luck hun im so excited for you I keep checking in :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

:dance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oh, wow! I'm glad I decided to poke in your journal. How exciting! :happydance: (Boo for preeclampsia though.)

Thinking about you and praying. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Had a second lot of gel but only still 1cm dilated. OB thinks I might need a C Section if I don't progress :(


----------



## vaniilla

I hope things get moving along soon for you hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well they think I am in early labour now as I am having regular pains! So hears hoping that I have progressed :)


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed!


----------



## trgirl308

Have everything crosses for you!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope everything progresses soon! Hope you don't need a c-section but if for some reason it turns out that way, I can assure you they are not bad :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Thas great news! :dust::hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck, hon! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Update - WATERS JUST BROKE :dance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hooray! :yipee: Not much longer!


----------



## babynewbie

Yay! :bunny:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! :happydance:

PS, I love that you can update from the hospital!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yahoo!


----------



## pixie23

eagerly awaiting your LOs arrival! I hope all is going well!


----------



## babynewbie

You've not been on in a little while, I hope your busy cuddling your sweet baby boy! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Checking in :wohoo:


----------



## vaniilla

Can't wait to see the update of little one arriving :dance::hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Lincoln Robert was born 24th July at 8pm by emergency c section, weighing 6lb and 49cm long. Will update with birth story when I get home as I had a pretty rough ride.

Thanks for all the well wished girls xxx


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Congratulations!!!!

I'm so happy for you! 6lbs is pretty good considering he was early. He'll gain weight in no time! 

Take some time to relax and snuggle with your lo who was so anxiously awaited! 

Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it, when you're ready. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations!!! :yipee: :wohoo:

Sorry to hear you had a rough time, just take it easy hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you! :cloud9: Hope you are healing comfortably! Lots of hugs and kisses for little Lincoln! :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Big congrats on the safe arrival of your little boy I look forward to hearing the details later :hugs: I hope you have a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congratulations! :wohoo:

Rest well and enjoy your little bundle of joy! :)


----------



## Andielina

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Yay :baby:!!!!!

Preeclampsia is awful- my younger sister had it and delivered early. But now you have your sweet baby boy!!!! How exciting! I hope you are getting to know him and getting lots of snuggles! Can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## pixie23

Congratulations! Welcome to the world Lincoln!


----------



## babynewbie

Amazing photo of Lincoln's arrival into the world! :cloud9: I'm so jealous I would of loved a photo like that but we weren't allowed. Hope you're both doing well :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Love the pics :cloud9: Hope you're feeling well and enjoying your bundle :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

I can't see pics... are they on fb?


----------



## babynewbie

Yeah there's a couple on there


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'll post pics on here tomorrow TR :) Are you on FB?


----------



## hakunamatata

Do you want me to post a pic here missredknob?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah that would be great!! Thanks HM xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Lincoln Robert! July 24, 2013

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/facebook_27508411jpg_zpsa3df47f1.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/facebook_46415053jpg_zpscf051331.jpg

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/facebook_519025028jpg_zpseebc83f3.jpg


----------



## babynewbie

He is unbelievably adorable! :cloud9: I'm so happy for you hun


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks HM xx


----------



## hakunamatata

You're welcome!

He's adorable.

How are you doing?


----------



## pixie23

He's precious! Congrats again!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Too cute!


----------



## vaniilla

Big congrats :hugs: he's too adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## trgirl308

WOW! He is so adorable! That first pic is something.... I think we probably could've gotten one but we were too much in shock I think.. lol. 

Congrats again! 

Yes I am on fb, I will pm you my name. :)


----------



## bartlettpear

Okay. Late to this game!! Wow!!!!! So excited for you!
I agree that first picture is uhhhhmazing! I loved when Bastian first came out and wishes I had some pictures of that but we were far too exhausted for all that.
And he is gorgeous. Seriously a good looking kid. Probably a contender for worlds cutest baby (the major winner is Bastian, of course).

Congratulations momma!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Miss red! He is too adorable for words! What a beautiful bubba! Xxx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

He is adorable congrats :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Hello Miss Redknob! Do you have a parenting and I just can't find it?


----------



## Miss Redknob

No not yet! Going to do one today :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Parenting Journal in my siggy :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!!


----------

